# New to Ohio hunting



## GoneFishin308 (Jul 21, 2005)

Im new to Ohio hunting and was wondering where the best place to hunt is. I just started hunting last year and my father has been hunting for over 30 years, but in New York at my uncles property. So I would like to know where are some good places to hunt around central Ohio.


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

I find usually the best spot to hunt is the other side of the marsh from where I set up for ducks or the other side of the field from where I set up for doves... funny how that works out isnt it?
If you want to be successful don't set up close to me and you should do okay.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Gonefishn, what are you looking to hunt? Ducks, geese, squirrel or deer?


----------



## GoneFishin308 (Jul 21, 2005)

Lookin to hunt deer and deer only


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Gonefishn, I sent you a PM.


----------



## GoneFishin308 (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks I read it and I'll probably check delaware out this fall/winter. Does anyone know how good the hunting is around alum creek or deer creek, or even if those areas are open to public hunting?

GoneFishin308


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I would stay away from the parks around Columbus. They get a huge amount of pressure. Sure, there are deer, but you have to wade through the people to find them. 
Ask people you know if they know of any people that have land somewhere around Columbus. Try to get a referral from friends. Also, check out Woodbury Wildlife and the Coshocton area. They are about 1-1.5 hr drive from Columbus, but offer great hunting.
ski


----------



## DZimmer_1 (Jul 3, 2005)

Wayne National isn't bad, If your willing to walk ALOT you can easilly get away from the preasure and there are a WHOLE lot of Acres to cover. Most people will park and walk less than 300 yards to hunt. I park and walk a mile or two generally to get away from the crowds. It is also fairly close to Col. This is where I do all my away from home Deer hunting and All of my spring and fall Turkey hunting. If you are looking to Bow hunt there is little to no preasure at all as there are so many acres to hunt


----------

